# New Direct Tivo Owner with questions



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

I have a couple of questions. We recently switched from Dish to Direct TV. At the time I decided to get the HDVR2 for our bedroom. Here are my questions and possible problems.

The wife does not like the look of the both the Tivo and Direct TV guide. She liked the look of the Dish guide. It took up the whole screen and was easier for her to read while lying in bed. She also does not like how slow the guide scrolls channel to channel. We have had the unit for about 3 weeks now. 

1) Is there a way to increase the size of the guide screen.

2) Is there a way to increase the speed of the guide.

3) I heard that there are 3 Direct TV Tivo units all made in the same plant and look the same. Would switching to a different manufacter make a difference in the guide size and speed. 

The place where we bought it has a 30 day return policy. I told the wife that we will use the Tivo for 29 days and if after that she still does not like it we will return it and get a non Tivo Direct TV receiver. She uses the Tivo more than I, so it really is up to her but I like it. We are coming up on day 29 in the next week.

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

The software is exactly the same (as is the hardware) for the various models of DirecTivo. So the guide will look the same no matter what model you get.

* DirecTV style guide is quite slow.
* Tivo style guide is very fast and gives a nice look at the next 8 or so programs per channel. I personally like this guide (of course I've been using it for 3+ years).

However, guide style is certainly personal taste. But if you or your wife want to get a "standard" DirecTV receiver just because of the guide then you aren't really using the DirecTivo for what it's main purpose is, recording your programs, not surfing live TV.

So if recording isn't a priority then get a regular receiver, sounds like a DVR isn't for you. But if the guide style is that important then you should demo them in store. Be warned though, most DirecTV receivers will have a similar guide style to the "DirecTV Style" guide on the DirecTivo's. However, with stand alone receivers each brand of box will have a similar but different look to them.


----------



## eichenberg (Apr 3, 2003)

We do use it as it is intended (to record shows) but my wife also goes to bed way before I do, so she will go up and turn on the TV and fall asleep watching TV. It also sounds like even if we returned the TIVO and exchanged for a plain jane receiver the guide would basicly look the same as it does on the TIVO. Is that correct?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

You also will probably lose the two tuner capability of the Tivo. No other Directv receivers have two tuners built in. Though it may sound cruel just get used to the guide if she wanted DISH it is too late now you are committed to a 1 year contract. The time to discover you didn't like the guide was before you signed the 1 yr. contract.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I had the same issue with my wife. It just took a little time, but she now likes the Tivo Live Guide.

There is a tradeoff in going to DirecTV, but overall you (and your wife) will be happier.


----------



## eddie_bowers (Sep 15, 2003)

UltimateTV has two tuners. It also has a faster guide with a better layout.
It doesn't have some of the great features Tivo has however, but you might want to check it out.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

eddie if you don't know yet Ultimate TV is dead, it is no longer in production.


----------



## eddie_bowers (Sep 15, 2003)

You can still buy it and it's still supported (and gets software updates).
Just because they are not making new units doesn't mean it's not a decent machine that you can buy and be happy with for the next 3 or more years.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

If Ultimatetv is dead, why do my three UTV's still work perfectly? A better term may be that UTV is simply no longer in production, but can be found quite easily on EBay. The original poster should stick with the DirecTivo, though, as that is apparently the way Directv is going. UTV works great, but who knows for how long. My family will be quite upset when the days comes when D* pulls the plug on UTV. 

Like Eddie said, out of production doesn't necessarily mean out of service. 

There are some for sale on EBay, both Sony and RCA.


----------

